
Memory and Brain Amyloid and Tau Effects - philips
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1064748117305110
======
DrScump
"(Theracurmin® containing 90 mg of curcumin twice daily)"

Another recent paper studied the beneficial effects of vanillin, which is a
curcumin metabolite.

Contrast with: "Turmeric seems to have zero medicinal properties" on qz.com:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13517415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13517415)

